# Cold feet and more... :(



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, well my pup whined for about 2 nights- and each time it was only 15-20 minutes. But actually, as soon as I put my hand near her body in the crate, she was fine. It also helps if you could bring home a toy, or blanket that smells like his littermates and mother that you could put in his crate. 

As for the living arrangements, I won't ask why religious reasons don't allow him in the living room, but is the kitchen visible and nearby? That was at least the dog will be in your view while your sitting on the couch in the living room. Or.. is there a chair or sofa near the opening of the living room? If so, maybe you can have a mat or dog bed right near the opening, and that will be the dogs 'spot'. And you can be near to the dogs 'spot' as well, sitting right on the chair. 

I think you'll be giving him enough exercise. Little pups do not need a lot of exercise at first, in fact they shouldn't be getting a lot. But the mind stimulation and playing is what is important. They like to sleep, then play, then eat, and go potty, then back to sleep. 

Maybe some of the apartment people here will chime in about the balcony/potty issue. 

Your pup will need a lot of attention at first, and it does get tough and test your devotion/patience. But, patience is what you need. Set the groundrules before you bring him home. And you'll have this forum for support the whole way through! Good luck!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Honestly, after reading your post ... and I say this with respect, but I really don't think getting a dog would be a good idea for you. Especially at this stage in your life. That doesn't mean that down the road you can't get a dog. Just given your current situation, and the fact that you're already worried about being annoyed with a dog, and admittedly not an active person. I could see you getting a dog with the best of intentions, only to realize down the road that he is too much work for you - then he would end up being surrendered to a rescue organization.

You have to really evaluate what you want.

No one here is going to convince you to get a dog just because you have always been in love with cute dogs. That is quite honestly the worst reason to get a dog.

Instead, if you have friends with a dog - as to babysit for a weekend. See how you make out. Volunteer with needy dogs.

But given the type of misgivings you are already having, I can truly say that having a golden might not be the best fit for you in your life right now.

I hope this wasn't offensive. It is aimed instead at giving you a reality check!

Wishing you all the best - Kim


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am glad that you are willing to look at the big picture. It does sound like this might not be the best time for you to add a puppy to your household. Having to keep him so confined in the apartment is going to be tough, yes, he will probably cry in the crate at night. It depends on the puppy on how long this will go on. I have a foster puppy right now that is getting me up one or two times a night to go potty and there's no ignoring him, he will get louder and louder until I am dressed and getting him out of the crate. The fact that he'll be in such a small area and you aren't into exercise that much is not a great combination. Sorry, I am not trying to be negative, but you are right to start questioning if this is the right decision at this time in your life.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is the balcony wood? Because it's going to get rotten if your dog uses it to go potty all the time. The smell of urine soaked into the wood will smell strong after a while too... While you and your roommate will get used to the smell, it won't go unnoticed by other people. 

I kinda think that there needs to be a Golden Retriever Owner Beware sticky on GRF (Or is there one?) for people looking to bring a delicious puppy home, not realizing that after the first week the puppy is going to turn into a little tyrant. 

My goldens all slept through the night aside from those points when we woke them up to take them outside for potty. We do not do crates, so there was no squeaking or barking. 

During the day - different matter. Especially since a puppy will need to go outside for potty after every meal, after drinking water, after playing, after napping. Especially since a puppy will go through teething and might be one of those puppies who are constantly nipping and barking and getting into things he shouldn't. If there are rooms in the apartment that the dog can't go into, then it's a sure bet the puppy is going to try to go into those rooms. 

Are you ready to be confined with a dog in a single room? Including those times when he is teething and or otherwise is climbing the walls and having puppy rage at the world? 

And are you financially prepared to take your dog to dog classes for at least the first year of his life? Because if the puppy is not in puppy classes and obedience classes, there is a stronger likelihood that he will become one of those dogs who can't be walked because he's so horrible or he will become fearful or aggressive due to lack of controlled socialization.

I'm not telling you not to get a golden puppy and it could be the puppy you bring home will be one of those perfect puppies that don't do anything wrong, but please go through all the threads in the puppy forum and get ready for the worst.  Goldens are touted as the easiest dogs to raise and "beginner dogs", but that's really misleading and probably a reason why so many goldens wind up in rescue after they've outrgrown the cute phase.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It sounds like you may be a better candidate for adopting an adult golden retriever from a rescue (and foster) situation rather than a puppy. Some puppies end up being very laid back and comfortable with your arrangement.... but many do not. And there's no way to know for sure what personality a puppy will have as an adult. However, by adopting an adult dog, you know much more what your dog will need in terms of attention, exercise, grooming, playing, and entertainment.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you all for the posts. i must say that i felt down while reading these posts. I do believe that i am ready for a puppy as i know pretty much everything after researching for a year and reading 3 books. Its just that i know that im going to feel this way even 4 years down the line, so i might as well have a head start right? 
Oh, and my apartment is very open, so i can see the puppy wherever i am, which is a plus.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Knowing pretty much everything is a bit different than experiencing it. Please read up on the posts here on GRF from other first time golden owners asking about potty training and aggression and so forth. There is a lot of stress for both the new owner and for the puppy owned by the new owner.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

To me, there is nothing more rewarding than a golden, but even working 90 hour weeks in my 20's , I set my alarm often day after day four hours after going to bed to make more time in the day for a huge play/training time and hike. Going for runs in the dark in not-so-safe New Haven CT is not for the faint of heart, but the dog needed the extra time/ exercise. A golden is a HUGE time commitment, and an even more enormous love commitment. I do think cold feet/ commitment anxiety is normal, but it sounds like you have more analytical reasons you are worried than just butterflies/ nerves. Some things you can do to set up for success; for example, but down a clear shower curtain under the pup's crate to avois worrying about damage to the floor; maybe, if you know you are not an active person, find a puppy-sitter you trust from the get go?


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

did i not mention that i already started my summer vacation. This is great now that all my time is devoted to him


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

In my heart, i will do whatever it takes to keep him happy. but i just feel that... well its hard to describe what im feeling right now. the question still arises: What If?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

An awesome puppy class with a CPDT-KA certified trainer will get you off on the right foot with a support system and friends for Jesse.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Honestly, after reading your post ... and I say this with respect, but I really don't think getting a dog would be a good idea for you. Especially at this stage in your life. That doesn't mean that down the road you can't get a dog. Just given your current situation, and the fact that you're already worried about being annoyed with a dog, and admittedly not an active person. I could see you getting a dog with the best of intentions, only to realize down the road that he is too much work for you - then he would end up being surrendered to a rescue organization.
> 
> You have to really evaluate what you want.
> 
> ...


What she said! Please wait until the time is right and you don't have to make a puppy fit into a difficult lifestyle. The fact that you are having these doubts now, tells me you will be a great dog owner someday, when the timing is better. Take care.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you so much, and i must say that your golden looks so cute and so professionally photographed.  
did you see the pics i posted? Theyre in puppy pics under the title "One of them is MINE"  go check it out


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bader,

I loved the pics of the puppies that you posted. If you tell your breeder the type of personality and temperment you are looking for, I'm sure she or he will pick the best puppy that will suit your lifestyle.

there are lots of owners that live in apartments but you will have to be committed to make sure that Jesse gets the exercise that he will need. sign up for the training classes so you take the time to bond with your dog and they get the mental stimulation as well.

Good luck and all the best to you and Jesse.

Make sure you post more pics when he comes home with you.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweetally said:


> Bader,
> 
> I loved the pics of the puppies that you posted. If you tell your breeder the type of personality and temperment you are looking for, I'm sure she or he will pick the best puppy that will suit your lifestyle.
> 
> ...


Sweatally, your such a sweatie  thank you so much for your post, and my breeder already knows what type of personality i want, soooooooo fingers crossed...


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that your apartment has an open plan so you and the puppy can see each other (though you will need to block off the living room with a gate or other barrier). But is there any chance that you might be able to move to a more dog-friendly environment--even within the same complex--like maybe an apt on the ground floor? If not, what about co-owning a dog with a person who can provide some romping space a few times a week? 

It's true that no one but you can really know whether you are actually ready for a puppy now. But even the most diligent research can't fully prepare a person for the experience of raising a dog. Puppies are very much like human babies in that they are each unique, often confound even the experts (one reason for the existence of this site, I imagine ), and can be completely frustrating at times! So you may be facing the unexpected eccentricities of your own pup along with the expected challenges of raising a "typical" puppy and then, on top of that, managing the logistical obstacles of your current living situation--which might become a real drag when the pup has grown to 60 or 70 pounds.

And if that happens, and things become too difficult to manage, your pup is the one who will take it on the chin because you will have become the world to him. You won't be able to explain why his life is changing, and he won't understand why you have disappeared. 

Is there something that makes this decision now or never--or would it maybe be possible to wait (as tough as that would be!) until your living situation improves?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sometime would you help me understand the religious reasons? There are likely others reading who would like to learn as well.
I am simply curious and would not want to make someone uncomfortable around my dog if I could prevent it. Knowing & Understanding the reasons would be most helpful. 

Thanks!



Badran92 said:


> My cousin won't allow my dog to sit in the living room (for religious reasons that i dont want to bore you with) and of course his room; this made the apartment a whole lot smaller!


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sosoprano said:


> I'm glad to hear that your apartment has an open plan so you and the puppy can see each other (though you will need to block off the living room with a gate or other barrier). But is there any chance that you might be able to move to a more dog-friendly environment--even within the same complex--like maybe an apt on the ground floor? If not, what about co-owning a dog with a person who can provide some romping space a few times a week?
> 
> It's true that no one but you can really know whether you are actually ready for a puppy now. But even the most diligent research can't fully prepare a person for the experience of raising a dog. Puppies are very much like human babies in that they are each unique, often confound even the experts (one reason for the existence of this site, I imagine ), and can be completely frustrating at times! So you may be facing the unexpected eccentricities of your own pup along with the expected challenges of raising a "typical" puppy and then, on top of that, managing the logistical obstacles of your current living situation--which might become a real drag when the pup has grown to 60 or 70 pounds.
> 
> ...


I honestly think that he is gonna be in the living; my cousin can;t tolerate his cuteness  I am leaving to in september or august to a new place. don;t know were now, but i do know that im gonna live alone, which means he can have all the space he needs


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

When you say you're off for the summer...does that mean just 4 months? then back to school? or work? If that's the case, I'd advise reconsidering the puppy...everyone here can tell you that it's one thing reading about raising them but its a whole different story actually doing it, and I too will echo that. A puppy is like a full time job, like a child. It may be hard to put off because you know that this is something you really want, but some times it's better to hold off. I too right now would like to get a dog (we lost ours in October). I think I could do a great job with one, but I'm only home for the summer and I know that as much as I wish I could have one, it's not fair to bring a dog into a home when I won't be around to care for it.

The balcony thing...I'd just be worried that the puppy would get used to going there and consider that the potty place instead of outside.

But! no matter what you choose, we'd all be here to help you and give you tips.
(if its not too personal, I too would like to know the religious reasons...just curiosity..i find different religions fascinating)


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Badran92 said:


> In my heart, i will do whatever it takes to keep him happy. but i just feel that... well its hard to describe what im feeling right now. the question still arises: What If?


Before I adopted Storm I went thru a 'what if' stage too. I had never raised a dog, my husband wasn't crazy about getting a dog and one of my boys was scared to death of all dogs. I almost backed out because I was feeling anxious and thought I was making a big mistake especially since I didn't have lots of support from my family or friends.

Move ahead 5 months, Storm is now a very important member of our family. My boys absolutely adore him and my husband thinks he's another child in our house. Do I still worry about if I'm a good mom? Of course but I know having Storm is one of the best experiences that I have ever had and it's teaching my boys the importance of having someone rely on you and respecting all animals and showing kindness.

I don't regret one minute that we adopted Storm and after all the research you have done, I know you will love Jesse and do the best for him.

You will do great!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I was just wondering if maybe the religion is Muslim? My dad's family is Muslim and aren't really into dogs, so I understand that aspect. They love cats, though!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love dogs and especially golden retrievers.

I know I have neither the time nor patience to raise and train a puppy so I adopt/recue the older ones that someone else has already raised. I really do think that might be an easier choice for you.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Sometime would you help me understand the religious reasons? There are likely others reading who would like to learn as well.
> I am simply curious and would not want to make someone uncomfortable around my dog if I could prevent it. Knowing & Understanding the reasons would be most helpful.
> 
> Thanks!


Sure! in Islam, a dog is not allowed in the house unless its for protection. Since golden are not for protection, technically im not supposed to get a dog. But i can;t imagine a life without a dog! and my cousin has been lenient enough to let him in the apartment, but he doesn't want him in the living room as anything the dog touches is "dirty" for lack of a better word, and needs to be cleaned/ washed. But people change. My other cousin, my cousins older brother, has a pomeranian in his house back in Kuwait, and he has an extremely religious father. Another cousin of mine lives in Miami alone right now and he too has a French bulldog. This being said, i feel that the living room situation is going to disappear as he too loves dogs. As a matter of fact, he once wanted a Yorkie


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Badran92 said:


> Sure! in Islam, a dog is not allowed in the house unless its for protection. Since golden are not for protection, technically im not supposed to get a dog. But i can;t imagine a life without a dog! and my cousin has been lenient enough to let him in the apartment, but he doesn't want him in the living room as anything the dog touches is "dirty" for lack of a better word, and needs to be cleaned/ washed. But people change. My other cousin, my cousins older brother, has a pomeranian in his house back in Kuwait, and he has an extremely religious father. Another cousin of mine lives in Miami alone right now and he too has a French bulldog. This being said, i feel that the living room situation is going to disappear as he too loves dogs. As a matter of fact, he once wanted a Yorkie


Yay! I was right!!


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I was just wondering if maybe the religion is Muslim? My dad's family is Muslim and aren't really into dogs, so I understand that aspect. They love cats, though!


You are absolutely correct!  But not all Muslims hate dogs, its just a personal preferences like everybody else.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Badran92 said:


> You are absolutely correct!  But not all Muslims hate dogs, its just a personal preferences like everybody else.


Yup! My dad's whole family came over to see Mojo when he was SUPER tiny... he was like eight weeks old and passed out on the floor the whole time they were here, like an hour with 12 people staring at him! LOL. Now that he's grown up they don't really visit... My aunt did once, but she's allergic to dogs, so I don't blame her for not wanting to get too close LOL! 

I really can't blame them, it's how they were raised. I used to actually be afraid of dogs (until I was out of high school even!) so... yeah. People do change!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So it is personal preference and familiarity with being around dogs...versus a 'religious' reason?


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

We have international students that rent rooms from us and one of them is from Saudi Arabia. When he first saw Storm, he never wanted to go near him but Storm was not deterred and kept wanting to befriend him.

Our student eventually broken down and now pets Storm and is very comfortable with Storm now.

He too, said that due to religious reasons they are not supposed to pet or touch dogs because it is considered "not clean". He says its not that strict though.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Yup! My dad's whole family came over to see Mojo when he was SUPER tiny... he was like eight weeks old and passed out on the floor the whole time they were here, like an hour with 12 people staring at him! LOL. Now that he's grown up they don't really visit... My aunt did once, but she's allergic to dogs, so I don't blame her for not wanting to get too close LOL!
> 
> I really can't blame them, it's how they were raised. I used to actually be afraid of dogs (until I was out of high school even!) so... yeah. People do change!


Where are you from? and are you muslim too? I try not to let that get in my way


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel for you, I also live in an apartment. However, I would never have gotten one if I wasn't living in a household with two active adults who can devote a lot of time to exercise and training. We do at least 2 hrs of on-leash walking with training built in, as well as 15-30 min off-leash every day, and that's barely enough. We've been on this schedule since Cosmo was 6 months old. Before that it was about 30-60min on leash and 30 min off-leash.

Be honest, what amount of exercise can you reasonable give your dog? 

A young Golden NEEDS time *every day* to run around off leash in a safe place like a fenced in grass area somewhere. Forget about nice walks on leash if you're not providing him with an outlet. Walking a dog on leash (perhaps short periods of time) and then going to the park once a week is not going to give you the happy and obedient dog that you're probably looking forward to. Goldens are sporting dogs and a well-bred one will need an owner who is active. 

I say, get yourself a Shih-Tzu pup or a senior sporting dog or something like that at your local humane society. That would be a better match perhaps?

And for your neighbours sake please do not let the dog go potty on your balcony. That is probably also prohibited by your apartment's by-laws. We recently removed two owners from our building who were letting their dogs do that.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweetally said:


> We have international students that rent rooms from us and one of them is from Saudi Arabia. When he first saw Storm, he never wanted to go near him but Storm was not deterred and kept wanting to befriend him.
> 
> Our student eventually broken down and now pets Storm and is very comfortable with Storm now.
> 
> He too, said that due to religious reasons they are not supposed to pet or touch dogs because it is considered "not clean". He says its not that strict though.


Exactly! its not a strict rule. and muslims can pet and touch dogs! the reason is false. its once you touch a dog, you have to clean your hand 6-7 times with soap  true fact!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Badran92 said:


> Where are you from? and are you muslim too? I try not to let that get in my way


I was born and raised in America, same as my mom. My dad was born in Iran and moved to America when he was like 13 or 14. He isn't Muslim anymore, we're all Catholics!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Badran92 said:


> Thank you all for the posts. i must say that i felt down while reading these posts. I do believe that i am ready for a puppy as i know pretty much everything after researching for a year and reading 3 books. Its just that i know that im going to feel this way even 4 years down the line, so i might as well have a head start right?
> Oh, and my apartment is very open, so i can see the puppy wherever i am, which is a plus.



Believe you me... you could read a LIBRARY on puppy training and it still wouldn't prepare you for puppyhood. I don't know how old you are or what your situation is, but as a student who lives in a shared house with someone... it's really hard owning a dog, and my dog is an adult now. I can't imagine having a puppy. Perhaps an adult dog is a better choice..?

ETA: If you truly think you can provide the exercise to a puppy as well as the appropriate potty training (going on the balcony... no, that's a terrible idea in my opinion. It just retards the whole process) then I think you'll be all right. I live with a girl who does absolutely NOTHING with her two dogs, and it breaks my heart. I make sure to devote at least an hour every single day to my Flora, regardless of how tired, sick, or busy I feel. And she is a low energy dog. A more energetic dog could require several hours a day.

Good luck!


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> I feel for you, I also live in an apartment. However, I would never have gotten one if I wasn't living in a household with two active adults who can devote a lot of time to exercise and training. We do at least 2 hrs of on-leash walking with training built in, as well as 15-30 min off-leash every day, and that's barely enough. We've been on this schedule since Cosmo was 6 months old. Before that it was about 30-60min on leash and 30 min off-leash.
> 
> Be honest, what amount of exercise can you reasonable give your dog?
> 
> ...


 I am extremely devoted to training my puppy. I still don't know where i could let my dog run around off leash, but im sure ill find one. The balcony is private and no one can see what goes around there, but i am going to clean it everyday of course!!! im not going to let a poop stay there for a month eww.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> Believe you me... you could read a LIBRARY on puppy training and it still wouldn't prepare you for puppyhood. I don't know how old you are or what your situation is, but as a student who lives in a shared house with someone... it's really hard owning a dog, and my dog is an adult now. I can't imagine having a puppy. Perhaps an adult dog is a better choice..?


You can read my info in my introduction post. Plus, puppies get old really fast, and a regardless of the headache in the beginning, taking care of a dog from puppyhood will cause an ever stronger bond between the 2. right?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Which breeder is your puppy coming from? I wonder if he/she will be related to some of the other Goldens on here. That will also help you determine whether the energy level will be good for apartment living.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> Which breeder is your puppy coming from? I wonder if he/she will be related to some of the other Goldens on here. That will also help you determine whether the energy level will be good for apartment living.


My breeder is Judy Inman from A Promise Kennels (A PROMISE KENNELS)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Badran92 said:


> You can read my info in my introduction post. Plus, puppies get old really fast, and a regardless of the headache in the beginning, taking care of a dog from puppyhood will cause an ever stronger bond between the 2. right?



With goldens, they become a headache later on in their lives, generally from 7 months to.. what, 13, 14 months? They are eternal puppies. Without proper stimulation they can be a very destructive breed. You need to make sure that you can provide your puppy more than just the occasional walk. I may sound like I'm scolding you, but as I said in my amended post, I have to witness first hand the sadness of neglected dogs. It's not fair to the animal.

LA probably has some pretty fab weather so there should be tons for you to do outside with your pupper!!


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> With goldens, they become a headache later on in their lives, generally from 7 months to.. what, 13, 14 months? They are eternal puppies. Without proper stimulation they can be a very destructive breed. You need to make sure that you can provide your puppy more than just the occasional walk. I may sound like I'm scolding you, but as I said in my amended post, I have to witness first hand the sadness of neglected dogs. It's not fair to the animal.
> 
> LA probably has some pretty fab weather so there should be tons for you to do outside with your pupper!!


I know, and i dont want to be selfish. I do care about the dog. But isn;t there a big chance that your breeder didn't give you a dog that matched your personality? I have talked to my breeder many many times and have even visited her and she knows exactly what im like and what kind of dog fits my lifestyle, otherwise she wouldn't give me a golden because she cares too much about her dogs life.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Badran92 said:


> I know, and i dont want to be selfish. I do care about the dog. But isn;t there a big chance that your breeder didn't give you a dog that matched your personality? I have talked to my breeder many many times and have even visited her and she knows exactly what im like and what kind of dog fits my lifestyle, otherwise she wouldn't give me a golden because she cares too much about her dogs life.



Oh no, lol, I got REALLY lucky with Flora. She's been an angel - she doesn't chew, never destroys anything, and has a very low energy level (partly b/c she has joint problems). But I know from reading over and over and over again on this forum that goldens CAN be chewy, CAN destroy things, and CAN have tons of energy.

I think raising a puppy depends on the person. I am a very nervous person that enjoys planning way ahead and hates it when things go not according to plan. And.. it was dumb of me to expect puppyhood to go according to plan, so puppyhood for me was a huge nightmare. Hopefully you're made of sterner stuff. 

Sorry if I jumped down your throat. When I read your idea of housebreaking your dog on the patio... I cringed. It's just a terrible idea, and I sincerely hope you rethink that.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

This is Badar's initial post in the Member's Introduction forum.

I love the pups..I can see why you would fall in love with them. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/96880-hello-everybody.html

I think as long as you realize how much work it will involve for the rest of Jesse's life than I think you should have the opportunity to be Jesse's dad. Having a puppy, similar to having kids is not for the faint of heart. I know sometimes we are a 'throw away' type society these days but make sure you know in your heart that you will be committed to Jesse to ensure that you will do whatever necessary to take care of him for the rest of his life.

Of course, there is the basics of food, water and shelter but also the extras with medical care, yearly vaccinations, heartworm preventation, toys, treats, classes, walks, exercise, confusion, laughter, emotional happiness, emotional stress when they are not feeling well or when something bad happens and best of all unconditional love and affection.

You will go through all of the above and more over a life span of a dog (10+ years).

Just ask yourself if you are prepared to go through this journey with Jesse.

All the best to you and I know you will make the right decision for you and Jesse.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Badran92 said:


> I am extremely devoted to training my puppy. I still don't know where i could let my dog run around off leash, but im sure ill find one. The balcony is private and no one can see what goes around there, but i am going to clean it everyday of course!!! im not going to let a poop stay there for a month eww.



A nice place to let your puppy run around off leash are baseball fields. They're mostly fenced in and usually not in use. Try going to one early in the morning or later in the evening on a school night, when there's less chance of a game occurring. And pick up after your puppy, of course!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> A nice place to let your puppy run around off leash are baseball fields. They're mostly fenced in and usually not in use. Try going to one early in the morning or later in the evening on a school night, when there's less chance of a game occurring. And pick up after your puppy, of course!


and run if you see the city bylaw trucks pull up!!


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweetally said:


> This is Badar's initial post in the Member's Introduction forum.
> 
> I love the pups..I can see why you would fall in love with them.
> 
> ...


GOD You should be my BFF  You know why i want to have a dog? its because im in love with my nieces and nephews whom i cant see everyday as they are in Kuwait  and i just wanted to fill that gap in my life. Thank all of you for posting sweat and informative comments ;.)


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ranger said:


> and run if you see the city bylaw trucks pull up!!



Lol! I've been caught by a park ranger before. He was super cool about it though. I think it helped that he was a golden owner.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> A nice place to let your puppy run around off leash are baseball fields. They're mostly fenced in and usually not in use. Try going to one early in the morning or later in the evening on a school night, when there's less chance of a game occurring. And pick up after your puppy, of course!


You are a sneaky one


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I take Storm to baseball fields or grassy soccer fields so he can run around off leash. Best not to do it during the weekend unless it's a early morning or before it gets dark.

He is a nut for the chuck it and his whistle ball.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Badran92 said:


> GOD You should be my BFF  You know why i want to have a dog? its because im in love with my nieces and nephews whom i cant see everyday as they are in Kuwait  and i just wanted to fill that gap in my life. Thank all of you for posting sweat and informative comments ;.)


haha! I originally wanted a 'girl' dog because both of my boys are 'Daddy's boys' so since we pretty much decided on 2 kids, I wanted a 'female' for me. Storm is a boy dog but he is my velcro dog so I did get my wish.

Jesse will definitely fill the gap you are missing from your family back home and more I'm sure! Like all family, we love them but something we sure don't 'like' them.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi again 
I know you said that you wanted to be out on your own soon, and not living with your cousin. I just wanted to bring up one other consideration, and this only applies if you're going to be renting - but keep in mind that it can be very difficult to find rental properties that allow big dogs. 

I am not saying this to be a negative nelly, I am saying it again in the hopes that you go into this with your eyes wide open. Owning a dog is a big commitment, and you need to think ahead many months years, and not just focus on the immediate.

Truthfully, like kdmarsh - when I read your original thread, I was aghast at the thoughts of your dog using the balcony as it's potty ... and that set off a huge red flag for me. Since then, you have clarified your position more - but I also think you need to go into this with your eyes very wide open. Trust me, owning a dog is a huge commitment. Just really search your heart, and make sure you're doing it for the right reasons. Because ultimately you are going to be in charge of a living being that is going to need YOU. You have to be 100% committed to the needs of your future dog. 

I do not want in any way to be confrontational, instead I am hoping to ignite conversation 

Thanks!!

Kim


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

The breeder gave us the dog she thought would be the calmest and best at being a therapy dog...hahahahahahahaha! 

Though he was an exceptionally calm young pup...I remember those days, it was all so easy...and then he hit 4.5 months...


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Hi again
> I know you said that you wanted to be out on your own soon, and not living with your cousin. I just wanted to bring up one other consideration, and this only applies if you're going to be renting - but keep in mind that it can be very difficult to find rental properties that allow big dogs.
> 
> I am not saying this to be a negative nelly, I am saying it again in the hopes that you go into this with your eyes wide open. Owning a dog is a big commitment, and you need to think ahead many months years, and not just focus on the immediate.
> ...


Thank you really are a true friend as only friends tell each other the truth even if it is sad. I definitely have my eyes wide open and am ready for whatever challenges lie ahead. And i have to say, that reading and responding to these comments really helped me cope with the idea of having a dog around as it allowed me to say what i have never told myself.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Once Jesse is home with you, everyone here on GRF will help and support you with any advise or just an ear to listen (or read).

You will not be alone and I know there are members here from LA area so maybe there will be an opportunity for a Golden meet up so Jesse can have some friends.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sweetally said:


> Once Jesse is home with you, everyone here on GRF will help and support you with any advise or just an ear to listen (or read).
> 
> You will not be alone and I know there are members here from LA area so maybe there will be an opportunity for a Golden meet up so Jesse can have some friends.


You don't know how much that means to me:--heart:


----------



## PrettyPollysMom (Oct 18, 2010)

When we first got our Polly ( who is now 4) we lived in an apartment. We would take her outside on a leash to go to the bathroom and sometimes to run and chase the tennis ball.. After a few weeks of doing that, when I knew she was getting the idea of not going to the bathroom in the house.. We started letting her go to the bathroom on the balcony.. and would clean up after her as SOON as she was done. I would suggest definitely starting your jesse off with leash training for the bathroom. I only say this because now we have a pitbull that has only been trained to go to the bathroom in a fenced in yard and will NOT go to the bathroom on a leash.. Our Polly however, goes wherever whenever. Like I said, I started Polly with potty training outside and eventually moved her to the balcony. Training a puppy can be frustrating and you will probably lose some sleep the first couple of weeks.. but in the end its sooo worth it!  

Polly didn't get a lot of outdoor exercise when she was a puppy... but we did play with her indoors and she was spoiled rotten with toys. As long as you have the time to spend with your puppy and the determination to stick through it even through the sleepless nights and all the stuff.. You won't regret it. But I definitely suggest that you do spend some outdoor time with him.. they love being outdoors! 

I wish you the best of luck with your new puppy. I am sure he will make you just as happy as my Polly has made me the last 4 years.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

PrettyPollysMom said:


> When we first got our Polly ( who is now 4) we lived in an apartment. We would take her outside on a leash to go to the bathroom and sometimes to run and chase the tennis ball.. After a few weeks of doing that, when I knew she was getting the idea of not going to the bathroom in the house.. We started letting her go to the bathroom on the balcony.. and would clean up after her as SOON as she was done. I would suggest definitely starting your jesse off with leash training for the bathroom. I only say this because now we have a pitbull that has only been trained to go to the bathroom in a fenced in yard and will NOT go to the bathroom on a leash.. Our Polly however, goes wherever whenever. Like I said, I started Polly with potty training outside and eventually moved her to the balcony. Training a puppy can be frustrating and you will probably lose some sleep the first couple of weeks.. but in the end its sooo worth it!
> 
> Polly didn't get a lot of outdoor exercise when she was a puppy... but we did play with her indoors and she was spoiled rotten with toys. As long as you have the time to spend with your puppy and the determination to stick through it even through the sleepless nights and all the stuff.. You won't regret it. But I definitely suggest that you do spend some outdoor time with him.. they love being outdoors!
> 
> I wish you the best of luck with your new puppy. I am sure he will make you just as happy as my Polly has made me the last 4 years.


Thank you for the balcony vs outdoors tip! who wouldve known. Do you think its okay to let her go in the balcony at night when she whines? that way, she experiences both at the same time.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

As for the balcony thing, I would think that is not allowed in your complex. I bet there is something in your lease. Also, I personally wouldn't be happy knowing my neighbor was letting their dog poop/pee on the balcony. We also live in an apartment and got a ground floor specifically b/c I wanted to get a dog. When we first got him, we would go out every half hour. Gradually, we spaced it out from half hour to hour to two hours until he could tell us when he wanted out. It was a pain to always leash him up and take him out, but it was a responsibility I knew going in to it. We go for walks everyday and have off leash time as well. Our apartment complex has a fenced in exercise area for the dogs. We also make sure he gets some play time with other dogs. On the weekend, we are out taking him places like the park, hiking. or downtown. It is a big job and you have to be committed to spending time exercising, socializing and training your dog. If you think you are really going to be able to do this, then good luck and make sure we see pictures.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Please, please think about what is best for the pup.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

FinnTastic said:


> As for the balcony thing, I would think that is not allowed in your complex. I bet there is something in your lease. Also, I personally wouldn't be happy knowing my neighbor was letting their dog poop/pee on the balcony. We also live in an apartment and got a ground floor specifically b/c I wanted to get a dog. When we first got him, we would go out every half hour. Gradually, we spaced it out from half hour to hour to two hours until he could tell us when he wanted out. It was a pain to always leash him up and take him out, but it was a responsibility I knew going in to it. We go for walks everyday and have off leash time as well. Our apartment complex has a fenced in exercise area for the dogs. We also make sure he gets some play time with other dogs. On the weekend, we are out taking him places like the park, hiking. or downtown. It is a big job and you have to be committed to spending time exercising, socializing and training your dog. If you think you are really going to be able to do this, then good luck and make sure we see pictures.


Thank you, and i would like to mention that theres going to be a pee pad in the balcony because we have carpet inside, so just incase...


----------



## donutboy (Nov 16, 2010)

I know someone who tried train their dog to pee in the shower :uhoh: I dunno how that went. Probably not good since it can get slippery in there :


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

donutboy said:


> I know someone who tried train their dog to pee in the shower :uhoh: I dunno how that went. Probably not good since it can get slippery in there :


Thats definitely a BAAAAAAAAD idea! :doh:


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Everyone has given you great thoughts to think about already. As long as you know raising a puppy through adult-hood is a committment in both time and money (and sometimes a lot of money) up to 10++ years, then you know what you are getting into. As far as the balcony thing goes, I think I myself, would be resourceful and make a potty area. Either buy a large plastic container and cut it down to about 3 inches tall, or get a cardboard box, do the same thing and then slide the box into a 30 gallon trash bag. Buy some wood chips like for animal cages, and fill up the box/tray. Have the puppy go potty-poop there. Easy to clean up and just dump and add new shavings. This way you are not staining/smelling up your concrete or wood patio and having to use harsh cleaners that could affect the puppy. You definitely don't want to use this as a permanent thing for potty training, making the trip outside is also part of the potty-training experience. But since a puppy seems to go about every 30 to 45 minutes, you might not be able to get down 3 floors in time. For the next several weeks you will not be able to watch TV for more than 30 minutes at a time without having to get up and take the puppy outside to see if it has to potty. Make sure you have plenty of "Nature's Miracle" and carpet shampoo on hand to clean up spots on the carpet, because I can guarantee you potty accidents are going to happen. It's all part of raising puppies. Good luck!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

One thing I forgot to mention - I laughed to myself when I read the part of your post where you say you are not a real active person. This is definitely going to change for you with a puppy. LOL.


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Have you considered other types of dogs? I'm sure people have made owning a golden and living in an apartment work...but I personally would only get a small to medium sized dog if living in an apartment. And I assume you will be living in an apartment even if you move out.

Don't forget the costs of owning a dog...we have spent at least 2 thousand already on our dog in vet bills and he is only 11 months. He has had lots of health issues and he came from a somewhat reputable breeder. Food, toys are other costs. And goldens like their toys and food! 

As other people have stated, books don't really prepare you for life with a golden. It is like having a kid. Your life revolves around them. I was surprised at how much work it was with our guy. And I grew up with goldens. But never had a puppy until now. And to be honest, I'll probably never get a puppy again. lol Good luck.


----------



## Badran92 (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually I feel GREAT now about getting a golden. and i know that having a dog is costly, thats why i have a savings account. And plus, GoldenBoy2010 said himself/herself that she got it from a somewhat reputable breeder...Well im getting Jesse from a highly respectable breeder and good goldens don't come cheap; he is worth $2,000.


----------



## RescuedBill (Apr 27, 2011)

One thing to add, regardless of breed. Issues NEVER come up on the weekends when you have nothing planned. Rather, it will pop up the night before leaving town, or as you are walking out the door on your way to work on a morning when you are already running late.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Badran92 said:


> Actually I feel GREAT now about getting a golden. and i know that having a dog is costly, thats why i have a savings account. And plus, GoldenBoy2010 said himself/herself that she got it from a somewhat reputable breeder...Well im getting Jesse from a highly respectable breeder and good goldens don't come cheap; he is worth $2,000.



I got my dog from a very respectable breeder (they do ALL of the testing and have great breeding stock) and I spent close to $4000 on her the first year I had her. Sometimes it's luck of the draw, regardless of how fabulous your breeder is.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

It's great you have researched good breeders. However, just remember, things still happen. We got both of ours from the same very good breeder. We have stayed in close contact with them for 12 1/2 years. However, we have spent the price of a good new car on our Lacey between 3 different knee surgeries-due to an injury, a broken tooth (yes we gave her a crown), FHO-due to her dislocating her hip, etc. It's not always about genetics, but just injuries that happen during their lives. Pet insurance is a good idea before anything becomes a pre-existing condition that would be excluded from that point on or make them un-insurable. Many of the members here have had good luck with the different insurance plans available.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Healthy pups average around $800-$1500 in their first years of live according to a recent survey. Cosmo who comes from an equally good breeder has cost us about $1200, no major issues just diarrhea, random eating of things, bacterial infections, etc. that does not include neuter.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I think perhaps you should back out then. All of the reasons you worry are real concerns. It doesn't sound like an optimal situation to bring your first dog into. Better to wait until you have your own apartment and are sure that you are up for the challenge of raising a golden puppy.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Agree with everyone else.. summer is from a good breeder with all the clearances and is the one dog in his many years with bilateral HD.. I love this dog with all my heart but her management is tiring and frustrating. For her first year of life I took her for 5 ten minute walks per day and swimming 3 times a week for half an hour to build enough muscle for her to be stable but not damage her joints. She gets shots for her hips every 6 months and I carry her up and down stairs and any high surfaces.. 

Just an example of what can go wrong.. You need to be prepared and comitted. I know nothing we say will change your mind as u've already demonstrated. You only want us to tell you its ok.. 

It is ok if you are preparedto face whatever comes.. I think bringing puppy downstairs to potty everytime will be a good start. After all you said you have all summer to spend on him. No excuse for not running down with him regularly. All part of raising a puppy..


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

My puppy is now 4 1/2 months old. We have had him for 76 days. That is 76 nights that I have gotten up at 2:30 to put her outside -- in snow, rain, fog, and warm spring nights. That involved various degrees of dressing for the weather. That also means getting up at 7:00 instead of 7:30, to put her outside, feed her, pick up the yard, and be ready for the day. It's slowing down as she gets older, but I still put her out 10-12 times during the day, including two walks around the block. She east four times a day. We have a morning and evening play session, usually about 30 minutes each. But right now she is laying at/on my feet watching me to see what I will do next. She takes a nap with me after lunch every day. She is finally at the point where she will cuddle without biting me. I should point out that my hands are scarred from puppy teeth, I have gone through 3 boxes of bandaids, and she has chewed up about a half dozen stuffies. It's been a fun time all around.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Badran92 said:


> Actually I feel GREAT now about getting a golden. and i know that having a dog is costly, thats why i have a savings account. And plus, GoldenBoy2010 said himself/herself that she got it from a somewhat reputable breeder...Well im getting Jesse from a highly respectable breeder and* good goldens don't come cheap*; he is worth $2,000.


i'd like to say that sometimes, they do lol. we adopted our guy for a whopping $150. and he had very few health problems in his life *cheers*. so..money doesn't always mean quality (i hate that I'm referring to dogs in such a way)


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Badran92 said:


> I honestly think that he is gonna be in the living; my cousin can;t tolerate his cuteness  I am leaving to in september or august to a new place. don;t know were now, but i do know that im gonna live alone, which means he can have all the space he needs


This post made me feel much better about your new furry friend. I was starting to get concerned that it might not work out. There are so many puppies that are taken to the shelter when it doesn't work out and they are older. It sounds like though you might have momentary cold feet, you have been bitten by the golden bug!! If you are committed and in love, you two can have a wonderful life. Just remember the love during difficult times.


----------

